# Is "The Pioneer Woman" really a pioneer?



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ree_Drummond



I don't know why but everytime I see and hear about "The Pioneer Woman", it burns my biscuits because I don't think she's a real Pioneer. She calls herself a Pioneer just because she's married to a rancher.

Her marriage may be fact but her practice is straight false! A true Pioneer is supposed to teach the general audience how to grow, raise, forage, harvest and process their own food rather than heavily rely on some big box store for items a person can make from scratch at home. She should rely on her sponsor for canning and food dehydrator supplies. 

But Hey, That's just me! What do you think HT? Is "The Pioneer Woman" carrying on the spirits of the Oregon trail or is she just a Pioneer by name just because she's hitched to a rancher?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you ever made biscuits? If not then what is your problem with what she does? I would say she has way more practical experience than you do and has earned the right to call herself what she wants.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, it’s a name for her business. It is NONE of your business. Get off your arrogant high horse.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pioneers were survivors, not necessarily teachers. You are so out of line, I am boggled.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I think if she's using the word pioneer to describe her lifestyle and ambitions she's using the wrong word. She needs to find a substitute word for who and what she is and does.

She may be somewhat innovative in her reliance on and use of modern technology and her dependence on the media that supports her but she isn't original in what she does, and she most definitely isn't a pioneer in the true sense of the word.

I think she's stuck for a word. What do you think would be a more appropriate word for her to use for herself?

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe INFLUENCER would be a better word, but that is old hat now since everyone and their dog is a wannabe influencer today.

.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Have you ever made biscuits? If not then what is your problem with what she does? I would say she has way more practical experience than you do and has earned the right to call herself what she wants.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, it’s a name for her business. It is NONE of your business. Get off your arrogant high horse.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pioneers were survivors, not necessarily teachers. You are so out of line, I am boggled.


Have you read any of Jerry's other posts on HT? He has a slightly different "view" on things and his questions sometimes reflect that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry is female and we have interacted with her plenty on both the forum and PM's.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pioneers were survivors, not necessarily teachers. You are so out of line, I am boggled.


Have you read any of Jerry's other posts on HT? He has a slightly different "view" on things and sometimes his questions reflect that.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

How Did Ree Get Her Pioneer Woman Nickname?


It all started as a joke!




www.thepioneerwoman.com





It was a nickname that seems to fit her experience.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

There is nothing real about reality TV


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Lol I thought she used the term pioneer because she lived what she considered way out in the sticks. I considered her living in downright populated country, but that is just me. I use her tortilla recipe more than I use the one an old Mexican taught us.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

"Pioneer woman"? Never heard of her.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I spoke firmly to Jerry because I have known her long enough to be able to be honest.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think people make assumptions. She started out as a blogger, and the name was tongue in cheek. Her success grew from the blog.

“Drummond began blogging in May 2006, initially using the subdomainpioneerwoman.typepad.com within the Typepad blogging service. She registered her own domain thepioneerwoman.com on October 18, 2006. Drummond's blog, The Pioneer Woman, was originally titled Confessions of a Pioneer Woman.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Jerryberry is female and we have interacted with her plenty on both the forum and PM's.





Alice In TX/MO said:


> I spoke firmly to Jerry because I have known her long enough to be able to be honest.


I forgot my own rule of never making assumptions. Three strikes for me on this one... I assumed Jerry was a guy and I assumed both of you were just being harsh. My apologies on all accounts.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Paumon said:


> Maybe INFLUENCER would be a better word, but that is old hat now since everyone and their dog is a wannabe influencer today.
> 
> .


"The Influencer Woman"?
Doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> But Hey, That's just me! What do you think HT? Is "The Pioneer Woman" carrying on the spirits of the Oregon trail or is she just a Pioneer by name just because she's hitched to a rancher?


Or...is it much ado about nothing?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

People will market whatever's profitable.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I'm sorry that I'm angry about a food network celebrity but I find the name misleading because people might assume she's a Pioneer teaching them about homesteading. I just don't understand why is she burns my bacon. I get she's practical and making food from scratch but it'll be nice if she can teach the audience how to grow, raise, forage, harvest and process their own food rather than heavily rely on some big box store for items you can DIY.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I don’t know if I read her blog or her 1st?? book long ago, but she wrote of her romance and how she ended up on a ranch, cute story, I liked her style of writing all about it.
Everyone seems to write a Cookbook these days, and she took that a step further with a product line of colorful kitchenware. 
Good for her.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Marketing and authenticity rarely coexist. However, you don't need dirt floors and a 4' drop in your outhouse to be considered "pioneerish".


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

doozie said:


> How Did Ree Get Her Pioneer Woman Nickname?
> 
> 
> It all started as a joke!
> ...


I thought being a Pioneer is practicing the same skills they did in the 1800s.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Marketing and authenticity rarely coexist. However, you don't need dirt floors and a 4' drop in your outhouse to be considered "pioneerish".


Don't you need to practice homesteading to be a pioneer?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Thank you.


I don't mean to be angry about it. I just find the name misleading because the audience might assume she's going to teach them the ins and outside of homesteading.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Don't you need to practice homesteading to be a pioneer?


It is just a word.
Have you heard of the term “Space Pioneers” Meaning the first space travelers.

I am going to assume she felt the lifestyle she was getting into was that of a pioneer, traveling to a life and location she was completely unfamiliar with.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

City girl that found herself married and living on a huge ranch where she had to learn to cook in a different setting than she was accustomed to. Going to the country was probably becoming a pioneer in her city girl eyes. Just watch the show and use the recipes she provides. The Mexican macaroni salad is pretty good stuff but needs more cumin and some chili powder. I make it for large groups because it makes a lot.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

the thing about it is - can't really believe the tel-lie-vision


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen her branded products in Walmart. Most are pretty enough with the pastel colors and flowers but they aren't anything I would buy. Other than that I don't know anything about her or the merchandise that bears her trademark.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jerryberry said:


> Don't you need to practice homesteading to be a pioneer?


Apparently not as her blog alone generates about a million dollars a year.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

She makes no secret of what she is and what she does. If she wanted to call herself the queen of the plains, what difference does it make?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Jerryberry said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ree_Drummond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questioning someone's Pioneer credentials, by someone who can't cook, milk a cow, has never grown a garden, chopped wood, or done anything that homesteaders and pioneers did every day. Maybe the rancher got "hitched" to her because she could do something other than just talk about homesteading. Like, I don't know cook, raise children, or start her own You Tube channel, and actually have something useful to say.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have heard people visiting friends in the suburbs on the edge of town who raised rabbits say to them "Oh you country people."
I have heard others who lived in a nice house on a tiny lot on a blacktop road referred to as "living in the sticks".
I have also met people growing gardens on their apartment balconies who knew more about plants and growing techniques than I did.
Probably shouldn't judge the book by it's cover.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I have heard others who lived in a nice house on a tiny lot on a blacktop road referred to as "living in the sticks".



That's me! 

I'm not really living "in the sticks". I've seen places that were really out in nowheresville. There was a very lovely place we saw in Alaska, after driving more than 12 hours on gravel then dirt roads. I was truly jealous.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have read her book. Twice I think. I like the way she writes. 
I have watched her on TV. Her family has bassets. We have one.

Is she a true pioneer ? 
I don't know, I don't care. 
They own a big ranch. Raising their family. Working hard. 
She just found a way to make money doing what she likes. 
That's not a bad thing.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

ladytoysdream said:


> I have read her book. Twice I think. I like the way she writes.
> I have watched her on TV. Her family has bassets. We have one.
> 
> Is she a true pioneer ?
> ...


It would be nice if I she can teach the audience the ins and outs of homesteading.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Never heard of her, don't really care, but pioneer doesn't mean homesteader. Many/most of the original homesteaders would be considered pioneers, but that doesn't make the words synonymous.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> It would be nice if I she can teach the audience the ins and outs of homesteading.


Why. She teaches what she wants. Find someone who what you think you need to learn and leave her to live as she wants.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> I'm sorry that I'm angry about a food network celebrity but I find the name misleading because people might assume she's a Pioneer teaching them about homesteading. I just don't understand why is she burns my bacon. I get she's practical and making food from scratch but it'll be nice if she can teach the audience how to grow, raise, forage, harvest and process their own food rather than heavily rely on some big box store for items you can DIY.


If I’m not mistaken, she’s a city girl that married a rancher and knew nothing about ranching or rural living.

It may not be literal but early on, she did see herself as exploring a totally new world. Was pioneer the correct term? Likely not but she has marketed her journey and her lifestyle very well and she has a very lucrative business.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Why. She teaches what she wants. Find someone who what you think you need to learn and leave her to live as she wants.


I will. I just don't understand why she makes my teapot scream.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> It would be nice if I she can teach the audience the ins and outs of homesteading.


That’s not likely something that one person can teach. My grandfather could have taught you many critical things about crops, livestock, tools, blacksmithing, fencing and mechanics but gardening, preserving, knitting, cooking, etc would be learned from my grandmother.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> I will. I just don't understand why she makes my teapot scream.


Maybe you need to figure that out because the problem is all yours. Seems a bit misplaced to me.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Maybe you need to figure that out because the problem is all yours. Seems a bit misplaced to me.


It is just me. I just don't know what the root cause of why she burns my hot cocoa.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> It is just me. I just don't know what the root cause of why she burns my hot cocoa.


Why the game with all the burning sayings?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Why the game with all the burning sayings?


Idk. I usually speak in metaphors.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> I don't mean to be angry about it. I just find the name misleading because* the audience might assume she's going to teach them the ins and outside of homesteading.*


Pretty sure it's just you.


Jerryberry said:


> It would be nice if I she can teach the audience the ins and outs of homesteading.


Don't like her content...look elsewhere. 
If you have something that you want to learn, it's up to you to find a teacher. It's not up to them to find you or live up to your expectations.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, I think you need to let this topic go.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jerry, I think you need to let this topic go.


Scout's Honor


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Danaus29 said:


> That's me!
> 
> I'm not really living "in the sticks". I've seen places that were really out in nowheresville. There was a very lovely place we saw in Alaska, after driving more than 12 hours on gravel then dirt roads. I was truly jealous.


One place I lived in Alaska was an 11&1/2 hour drive one way in the winter months to go buy groceries.. about half that during the summer.
I laugh at folks where I live now complaining about Walmart being a half hour away 😂


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I really don't care. Shouldn't you be working on your poptart garden Jerry?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Jerryberry said:


> Idk. I usually speak in metaphors.


Careful doing that. You're going to annoy people and they will quit talking to you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Jerryberry said:


> It would be nice if I she can teach the audience the ins and outs of homesteading.


Every thread is another fixation


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

gilberte said:


> I really don't care. Shouldn't you be working on your poptart garden Jerry?


Can he grow the frosted ones with sprinkles? That takes skill


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The potshots from posters that don't interact with Jerryberrrry very often are not at all helpful or needed. They are just plain obnoxious.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Can he grow the frosted ones with sprinkles? That takes skill


I never heard of a "poptart garden". A pop tart garden is basically wheat, fruit trees and beet sugar.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, that is an EXCELLENT response to HDRider.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Every thread is another fixation


That frequently happens with autism.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> That frequently happens with autism.


After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.

.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.
> 
> .


I've been autistic since birth.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.
> 
> .


You should bill for your services.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> You should bill for your services.


Why? Everything is ridiculously expensive as is.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Based on demand and results, internet experts in other members' health may struggle to keep their lights on.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerryberry said:


> I've been autistic since birth.


Uh huh.  Okie dokie then.

.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Paumon, your interpretation is incorrect.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry, the post about billing was another member being snarky. Just ignore that part.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

remains to be seen if Paumon is correct or not. i do know there are several more here who feel the same way. every now and then something hits me that makes me think again. and i have 3 very high-functioning in my family and my minister had 2 one had his own radio show. (i think that's what it's called)but nothing like what i hear here sometimes. to know for sure you would have to know her and the family quite well i would think and it looks like Alice knows quite a bit more than i do about it. jmo. ~Georgia


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There are an awful lot of posters here that will insert their insane, paranoid conspiracy theory nonsense in threads just because. 
Jerryberry fits right in.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.
> 
> .


I approach all new members with a certain amount of skepticism but I’m not certain that either of us is qualified to diagnose someone else from the bits and pieces we see online and felt exactly the same way when you chastised members for not recognizing their autistic behaviour.

It’s up to members if they wish to respond to someone or not but they should respond respectfully and time
will resolve any concerns.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Maybe it would be a good thing to consider the idea that someone checked things out.

Just saying.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.
> 
> .


Chain yanker extraordinaire.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

She is originally a California girl. When she moved to a ranch in rural Oklahoma she probably felt like a pioneer. 

The title of her blog was tongue in cheek but then her popularity took off so much that changing her brand name to Ranch Wife would not be smart.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.
> 
> .


Then don't respond. It's not so hard to just keep scrolling.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Jerryberry said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ree_Drummond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I don't recall you flooding this thread with all sorts of homesteading ideas. *


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

No reason Jerry with the computer skills she has should be supported by tax payers money.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Forcast said:


> No reason Jerry with the computer skills she has should be supported by tax payers money.


Is she?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *I don't recall you flooding this thread with all sorts of homesteading ideas. *


She doesn’t have any experience but she is asking questions.

I would also suggest that 90% of our members are not interested in offering many homesteading ideas.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Forcast said:


> No reason Jerry with the computer skills she has should be supported by tax payers money.


Your comment is unkind, given the fact that you have absolutely no idea who is supporting her.

As you’re aware, she’s currently in school. Is there some reason you feel she should be denied an education?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Paumon said:


> After reading the posts and taking note of the type and wording of posts made and who the poster chooses to respond to or not respond to I've come to the conclusion that the poster is not actually autistic but is just saying so as justification for the bizarre nature of the posts.


Thank you Dr. Paumon... putting your usual intellect to use I see???


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jerry has family. Assumptions about dependence in taxpayers are spurious.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

painterswife said:


> Have you ever made biscuits? If not then what is your problem with what she does? I would say she has way more practical experience than you do and has earned the right to call herself what she wants.


Another pleasant comment.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Another pleasant comment.


I have interacted with the poster quite a bit. I understand what gets through to her without making it about her as a person and her personal learning impediments. We share PM's Yes, it was blunt but Jerryberry knows exactly what I was saying and why I said it.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I dunno. I am aka the Prairie Homemaker.
I no longer live on the prairie though. My site retains that name.
I do make biscuits and things.
The only recipe of her's I have tried and liked was her cranberry pork loin.
In general I am not a fan.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like her bean soup.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

My favorite dish of hers is eggs and tomatoes. Really different from typical breakfast, but yum.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

wr said:


> She doesn’t have any experience but she is asking questions.
> 
> I would also suggest that 90% of our members are not interested in offering many homesteading ideas.


*Yes I found this out a couple of years ago when I tried to get a thread going about tractors and implements. I finally gave up
talking to myself..*


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> My favorite dish of hers is eggs and tomatoes. Really different from typical breakfast, but yum.


Could you please share the recipe? I did a quick search and didn't find it but that could be an operator failure.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

wr said:


> Could you please share the recipe? I did a quick search and didn't find it but that could be an operator failure.


Here WR, try this:









Eggs in Tomatoes


Get Eggs in Tomatoes Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I believe I will have to give it a try.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

wr said:


> I believe I will have to give it a try.


I include onions and garlic, just use whatever pepper color is in the house. Can also include cooked crumbled sausage. So good over leftover garlic bread.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *Yes I found this out a couple of years ago when I tried to get a thread going about tractors and implements. I finally gave up
> talking to myself..*


I talk to myself all the time. And I've posted a lot of threads that get few replies. 

It's bad when the neighbor's dog is so concerned about your one sided conversations that the dog feels obligated to provide you some company. It's ok though, the dogs are good dogs.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nobody in America today is a Pioneer, so what difference does it make? If you want to find a Pioneer, you would have to go somewhere like South America. Where family's go into the jungle or savanna with a machete, a shovel, an ax, and if they have the money a plow. They clear the ground, break the ground, plant a crop of corn, then slowly starve while they wait for the corn to grow. I know some people like that, in Mexico. I forgot a .22 rifle the last time I was down there. So maybe if they can find some ammo, they are doing a little hunting. I could give you their phone number, but they don't have a phone, or a computer, or internet access, or a You Tube channel.


----------



## Irishguy (Feb 17, 2016)

For what it's worth I have always liked Ree Drummond. She has a cute personality and me being a cook, enjoy quite a few of her recipes. I personally don't care what she calls herself.


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

Ree Drummond calling herself Pioneer Woman isn't any different than most of us calling ourselves "Homesteaders."


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

crabappleplum said:


> Ree Drummond calling herself Pioneer Woman isn't any different than most of us calling ourselves "Homesteaders."


I'm sorry I'm raising a hubbub about this woman who won't likely to meet me nor any HT member in the future. I just don't understand why I feel her nickname is misleading. I will use one of her recipes someday but I just don't understand why though. I'm not jealous nor envious of her in any way, shape nor form. I just don't understand why "the Pioneer woman" makes me frothing out the mouth.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> I'm sorry I'm raising a hubbub about this woman who won't likely to meet me nor any HT member in the future. I just don't understand why I feel her nickname is misleading. I will use one of her recipes someday but I just don't understand why though. I'm not jealous nor envious of her in any way, shape nor form. I just don't understand why "the Pioneer woman" makes me frothing out the mouth.


I think it has a lot to do with the manner you interpret her tongue in cheek reference to her city girl marries rancher lifestyle as something more literal.

As a consumer, there are certain products that I refuse to buy and often it has to do with marketing campaigns that offend my intellect.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> I think it has a lot to do with the manner you interpret her tongue in cheek reference to her city girl marries rancher lifestyle as something more literal.
> 
> As a consumer, there are certain products that I refuse to buy and often it has to do with marketing campaigns that offend my intellect.


I need to practice not taking anything literally.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> I need to practice not taking anything literally.


It’s something that may take a while.


----------

